# Looking for a t-shirt fulfullment company



## juch (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I am looking for company that can do the on-demand printing at a fair price. I will be designing a website for this and would like a solution.

- on-demand printing, 1 or 2 shirts a time
- will ship to the customer
- can do custom tags
- can do custom branding and packaging
- has a great variety of apparel to choose from

I am on a tight budget so let me know what you have and can do. Thanks!


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

I dont know of anyone who would custom tag individual orders. You are expecting to much for too little. good luck


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Contact me. I have DTG capabilities as well as embroidery. Not to mention some extra production capability at least for now. Website is Campingembroidery.com I have accounts with SanMar.com so we can get a lot of different items to list on your site.


----------

